

Q: Why Did Quora Join Y Combinator? A: It Was Almost Free - websku

The content of this article is missing (from Techcrunch). Anyone knows more about this?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;techcrunch.com&#x2F;2014&#x2F;05&#x2F;10&#x2F;quora-y-combinator&#x2F;
======
techaddict009
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Atechc...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Atechcrunch.com%2F2014%2F05%2F10%2Fquora-
y-combinator%2F&oq=cache%3Atechcrunch.com%2F2014%2F05%2F10%2Fquora-y-
combinator%2F&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i58.1186j0j4&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8)

You can get it from Google cache.

